# Planted Tanks > Vivariums >  Vivarium/Paludarium Group

## Greyc

Hello guys,

A quick introduction, my name is Jon and im madly in love with vivariums & paludariums. 
My last build was "The Kinabalu": http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...-quot-Vivarium

Idk if this is gonna work out, but im just gonna try posting this. 
Im trying to create a group on whats app. Im not exactly sure how this is going to turn out, but hopefully this will lead on to an eventually bigger community for vivariums/paludariums.
And ofc its a group for sharing of ideas, techniques or whatever knowledge and help whoever requires. 
Be it for frogs/fishes/crabs/lobsters/shrimps or whatever that you might rear in it. 
If you are keen to join the group on whatsapp, do drop me a text and i'll have you added.

Cheers,
Jon 85115110

----------


## TheAquarist

92736650 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## grey

Hi Jon! I'll like to join the group, my number is 96270047, cheers!

----------


## Yunzane

Hi Jon, me too! My number is 91547039


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Greyc

> Hi Jon, me too! My number is 91547039





> Hi Jon! I'll like to join the group, my number is 96270047, cheers!


Alright  :Very Happy:  the group is not 7 members strong. We are growing!

----------


## Cardinal Tetra

Growing indeed!
If only this forum would be as lively as the chat.  :Grin:

----------


## Gabs

Hi Jon I would love to join the group!

91253576 - Gabs

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk

----------


## Cardinal Tetra

> Hi Jon I would love to join the group!
> 
> 91253576 - Gabs
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


Welcome into our chat group.  :Smile:

----------

